# Any recommendations for Maui?



## bhatleberg (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm off to Maui next month for a little vacation. We're doing the typical things - snorkeling, road to Hana, some time at the national park and Lahaina. So we will cover some ground, and I'm hoping to find somewhere to buy some Hawaiian wood in person. Koa, spalted lama, maybe some mango...

I've done the searching online that you'd expect. But I thought someone might have personal experience with somewhere good.

Anyone have a recommendation?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2020)

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Agree 4 | Useful 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 24, 2020)

I am heading there at the end of summer. Watching to see what you find out.


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2020)

@barry richardson was in Hawaii recently.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 24, 2020)

I was on Maui and the Big Island last year. I didn't look too hard for any sources on Maui because I spent all my wood money at Kamuela Hardwoods on Hawaii (https://kamuelahardwoods.com/). Don used to live on Maui so he's the best source for answers. If you get to the Big Island, though, Kamuela is the place to go.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## bhatleberg (Jan 24, 2020)

Yeah, I would love to stop by Kamuela. Maybe next trip.

Jasonb, I'll let you know what I find!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 24, 2020)

For the Road to Hana, I highly recommend picking up the CD guide and playing along the way in. Plan on an all day trip and making lots of stops. That is one of my favorite things to do on Maui and have made the trip about 6 or 7 times. I always see something new and experience more beauty than my mind can hold. Also a good first stop on the way that morning is to stop at the Hana Picnic Lunch Company in Paia. Great sandwiches and you are set for a nice picnic lunch. Go all the way to the Seven Sacred Pools which is past Hana. A lot of folks turn around at Hana, but my recommendation is to keep going. Hope you have a great time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 24, 2020)

bhatleberg said:


> Yeah, I would love to stop by Kamuela. Maybe next trip.
> 
> Jasonb, I'll let you know what I find!


Awesome Thanks!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 24, 2020)

Maui laminates in kahului has a decent selection and go on Facebook, look for (attached pic) Emiliano Achaval and make friends. Plan a trip to his shop and hang out with someone who has had his stuff on magazine covers. Oh, pick his wood pile when you are there. You can also search craigslist for people selling off some of their stash. Most will likely be in Hilo which is s long drive. I highly suggest stopping at every point. If you think hilo is the destination you will be very disappointed. That trip is all about the journey along the way. Leave early and bring snacks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 24, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> I was on Maui and the Big Island last year. I didn't look too hard for any sources on Maui because I spent all my wood money at Kamuela Hardwoods on Hawaii (https://kamuelahardwoods.com/). Don used to live on Maui so he's the best source for answers. If you get to the Big Island, though, Kamuela is the place to go.



I contacted them in November 2019 and said I like to spend $100 toward acquiring samples for a reference collection as a self Christmas gift. They said to come visit them or buy online, because they didn't have time for little purchases. Kind of frustrated me, but being a mainlander, so be it.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 24, 2020)

Mark, I had a great onsite experience. Spent several hours with Bridget wandering through the stacks and bowl blanks. She was happy to educate me on the species I had never heard of before. Went back a second time. Mailed myself 10 large flat rate boxes.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 24, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Mark, I had a great onsite experience. Spent several hours with Bridget wandering through the stacks and bowl blanks. She was happy to educate me on the species I had never heard of before. Went back a second time. Mailed myself 10 large flat rate boxes.



I'd have done the same as you if I could. Makes sense to me. Sure she knew you already had made a big investment to get there, and did the courteous thing. I'm glad you had a great experience. One of those dreams on the lists for me.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 24, 2020)

I hope you get to live your dream, Mark.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 24, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> I hope you get to live your dream, Mark.


Maya has made friends with Bridget and I'm going up tomorrow to look in the "back room"

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 24, 2020)

Dang, Don, wish I could go along. Likely Bridget won’t remember me but say hi anyway. I enjoyed speaking with her. She showed great patience with me. She and Sandy got along great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 26, 2020)

@Don Ratcliff 
So, how was your “back room” visit? What followed you home?


----------



## bhatleberg (Jan 26, 2020)

Don, thanks for the recommendations. We are flying into kahului, so I should have the chance to act on them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> @Don Ratcliff
> So, how was your “back room” visit? What followed you home?


Bridget was not in, didn't see anything that jumped out at me so no sale. Maya said she will find me some good koa. I heading to Maui today to drop off the humidor and have a friend that said he has some koa cutoffs. Claims it to be very nice stuff so I'm happy about that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 26, 2020)

Take a large suitcase.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 26, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Maui laminates in kahului has a decent selection and go on Facebook, look for (attached pic) Emiliano Achaval and make friends. Plan a trip to his shop and hang out with someone who has had his stuff on magazine covers. Oh, pick his wood pile when you are there. You can also search craigslist for people selling off some of their stash. Most will likely be in Hilo which is s long drive. I highly suggest stopping at every point. If you think hilo is the destination you will be very disappointed. That trip is all about the journey along the way. Leave early and bring snacks.
> 
> View attachment 178138


we have traded wood and visited. Emiliano is very talented and a nice guy.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 26, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Take a large suitcase.


40 lbs of curly koa was acquired today. Cutoffs from these beauties

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 26, 2020)

Went to visit Keola, huh?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Went to visit Keola, huh?


I got a couple good ones out of the scrap pile...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 28, 2020)

You did at that. 

One woodworker’s scrap is another’s $200 slimline pen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2020)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I got a couple good ones out of the scrap pile...
> 
> View attachment 178521



was that next to his scrap snakewood pile?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 28, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> was that next to his scrap snakewood pile?


No, that is 6000 miles away in Connecticut and it has all cracked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

